# Anyone using a Behringer BCF2000 for MIDI CC's?



## ChristopherDoucet (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi there,

I have a BCF2000 and I'm not using the software or anything, just hard wired in with a MIDI cable and I can't seem to remember how to hard program the CC number to a particular controller.

The manual only made me more confused. But I know there is a way to assign a particular controller to a fader without using the software and it stays programmed on the unit. 
For instance if I want to assign Midi CC#7 to Fader 5....

Does anyone know hot to do this?

Thanks


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 31, 2015)

I use mine for CC's (although with the usb connection). The manual is somewhat confusing for figuring out. If I remember correctly, you press the edit button, move the control you want to edit, and use the 8 rotary controllers for the different settings. I think you have to save afterwards. Feel free to PM me if you need more help. I'm not sure if there's any kind of editing software for it but I've always just done the programming on the BCF.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 1, 2015)

That's exactly what I needed! I remember now! the rotary knobs each set a parameter! Thanks Gerhard!!!

So Let me ask you, are you ONLY using it for CC's? or do you use it for basic control of your DAW? Do you use the motorized faders? 

I'm under the impression that you can either use it with an emulation, like Mackie HUI, or you can program it for CC's, but not both. Am I wrong?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 1, 2015)

You can't use it for both. I use it just for CC's but considering that most controls in Cubase are assignable, you can do think like control the volume of the selected track. Since I record the CC in the midi parts (and not as automation) it doesn't send out the messages so the only time the faders move themselves is if I bank over to access more CC's on it. 

One thing to watch out for it you are using it for both CC's and as a generic remote is that the CC messages that are used for the generic remote still get sent to the track you are controlling CC's on. E.g. you have a fader mapped to volume and when you move it the instrument will also receive that CC and possible change a parameter on the instrument. For me it's not a problem because I use the BCF only for CC's and I use my touchscreen for generic remote (which the CC's don't get sent to the instruments).


----------



## bexdale (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi 

Would be so grateful if someone could help me. Just bought a BCF2000 off eBay and am having the worst time trying to set it up to control string expression in Kontakt (VST - logic pro x). I just cannot figure out how to do this. The manual is totally confusing - I have watched nearly every dance tech video and am now totally confused.

Do I need to set it up in a specific mode? If so, does any of you know how to do this?

Do I need to apply settings in logic? 

Please help me before I burn this controller!!!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 21, 2019)

it needs to be in mackie mode. Then you just assign the cc’s value to each slider. The manual is reasonably clear on this.

I’m away from home, but if you are still stuck, I’ll type out the exact step by step controls when I’m back in front of the unit on Saturday.

What daw do you use btw ?


----------



## avv25 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi, I want to control my two Moog Mother 32 sequencer (MIDICLOCK and Run/stop) and also want to send musical notes to them. Now, I can use BCF2000 as a fader/pan controller but it doesn't work for sending midi notes nor midi clock.

Can you help me please? I don't know if I'm in the wrong way in my Logic Pro X or in my BCF2000 configuration... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## philipbarman (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi,
I have the exact same problem as Michael Antrum. Just figure out how to assign the different faders to CC#. Please help=(


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 14, 2019)

OK. I Use Cubase, so the first thing you ned to do is to put it into the correct mode:


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 14, 2019)

Then you can program the knobs or sliders as below:






That should do it for you.


----------



## Felipeayres (Nov 1, 2019)

Hello, I've managed to edit standard VSTi CC to each fader, so I'm doing CC 11 expression (fader #2) , CC 12 vibrato (fader#3). The issue comes when I try o assign a fader to CC#1 (modulation).it seems the unit have some sort of conflict with the generic midi modulation message and it just does not work. The fader locks to the first rotary encoder and does not send CC1 at all, instead it keeps doing motor noise and changing ammout of the encoder. I tried to change the modo from CC to GS (which has already a parameter called modulation) but then it does not work as a dynamic control for instruments, instead it makes a midi automation, but not a dynamic automation. Any insights?


----------



## novaburst (Nov 4, 2019)

You need firmware


----------



## bazsalicom (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi,

is there anyone who can help me? I'd like to use BCF2000 for midi automation in Logic.
I've got another Mackie controller for mixer.


----------



## bazsalicom (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi,

I managed to figure it out.

So, I select the B-control mode, and than I can edit the faders to midi CC.  

The deceptive thing was that I bought it second-hand and someone had already programmed something in B-control mode.


----------



## Eddynz (Dec 4, 2021)

bazsalicom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to figure it out.
> 
> ...


Can you go into more detail. Perhaps the level of detail that you wish someone had given you to help you solve the problem?


----------



## Eddynz (Dec 4, 2021)

novaburst said:


> You need firmware


Please explain what the update firmware will do? Is this definitely a fix?


----------



## Eddynz (Dec 4, 2021)

Felipeayres said:


> Hello, I've managed to edit standard VSTi CC to each fader, so I'm doing CC 11 expression (fader #2) , CC 12 vibrato (fader#3). The issue comes when I try o assign a fader to CC#1 (modulation).it seems the unit have some sort of conflict with the generic midi modulation message and it just does not work. The fader locks to the first rotary encoder and does not send CC1 at all, instead it keeps doing motor noise and changing ammout of the encoder. I tried to change the modo from CC to GS (which has already a parameter called modulation) but then it does not work as a dynamic control for instruments, instead it makes a midi automation, but not a dynamic automation. Any insights?


What's the difference between Midi automation and Dynamic Automation?

Also, can you explain how you managed to get CC to each fader?


----------



## Eddynz (Dec 4, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Then you can program the knobs or sliders as below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I follow these instructions. And the best I can get out of it is - it sends some sort of 0000x channel midi automation to the DAW. Even though I have followed the instructions, and told it to send Channel 1, CC #1, Val min = 0, Value Max = 127, MODE Absolute. 

Honestly, so many people on this forum have had this problem. All of them who fix it, leave stupid messages like: Ahh, thank god, finally I fixed it. I have successfully mapped CC to blah blah blah, but no one ACTUALLY EXPLAINS WHAT THEY DID THAT DEVIATED FROM THE REPEATED INSTRUCTIONS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Eddynz (Dec 4, 2021)

Eddynz said:


> I follow these instructions. And the best I can get out of it is - it sends some sort of 0000x channel midi automation to the DAW. Even though I have followed the instructions, and told it to send Channel 1, CC #1, Val min = 0, Value Max = 127, MODE Absolute.
> 
> Honestly, so many people on this forum have had this problem. All of them who fix it, leave stupid messages like: Ahh, thank god, finally I fixed it. I have successfully mapped CC to blah blah blah, but no one ACTUALLY EXPLAINS WHAT THEY DID THAT DEVIATED FROM THE REPEATED INSTRUCTIONS EVERYWHERE.


The best you get is a link to a 16 VIDEO SERIES that I'm having to PAINSTAKINGLY GO THROUGH.

All because someone who laid out a long instruction post, then follwoed it up with 'Oh, yeah that other user is right, I had to be in Midi Control Mode' ... You can find out how to enter this mode somewhere in this series 16 videos... 

BRO.. Just say WHAT YOU PRESSED TO ENTER THAT MODE! 

Also, EDIT YOUR ORIGINAL POST so that THIS INSTRUCTION IS AT THE TOP.. You're just making people bash their heads against the wall, trying to follow your instructions, frustrated to hell that its not working. only to find that you didn't edit your incorrect post... FFS...


----------



## Eddynz (Dec 4, 2021)

D


Michael Antrum said:


> OK. I Use Cubase, so the first thing you ned to do is to put it into the correct mode:


Dooooeeeesnnnnttt weeerrrrrrrrk :( lol


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2021)

There is really no need to post 6 times. There's an edit button.


----------



## Eddynz (Dec 4, 2021)

Crowe said:


> There is really no need to post 6 times. There's an edit button.


Sorry brother, I'm just at my wits end...


----------



## novaburst (Dec 4, 2021)

Eddynz said:


> Please explain what the update firmware will do? Is this definitely a fix?


From what i can remember the latest firmware solved a few issues that enabled me to used the mixer fully, but this was a few years ago now when i was on Windows 7 i now use Qcon on W10, my Qcon is very outdated but the firmware and searching around on forums gave me a hack where it is now fully functional with W10 and Cubase 10

But would recommend the latest firmware or update if it still exist


----------

